# Fear of Firework



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Hello All,
I don't know about the rules in the US for firework, but here in the Netherlands on the 31th it's allowed to bang and boom from 10:00 am .....
Sierra is terribly scared.....and so I have a puddle of misery ever since this morning and it won't be gone until very late tonight....with many scared-poos every hour or after every bang she needs to go again..... there should really be nothing left....

I've tried Bach Blossom Rescue Remedy, and something against car-sickness that calms down and makes her a bit sleepy....
But she'd just shivering like a leaf....

We do know about the not conditioning of fear and such, so we are trying hard to be neutral and pretend nothings on.....but still my heart.....
So what do you do to ease the firework stress on your hav?
Suzanne

PS we did try the firework CD, but she couldn't care less for the sounds of the CD.....but one cracker outside and the tail would be down....


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh, gosh..

You have to hear fireworks ALL day? Ack!

I remember how scared Gucci got last year, I ended up trying to drown out the sound. I put the all the fans running and turned the tv up really loud and just tried to calm her down to go to sleep, she was very jumpy and nervous about the fireworks, but here...it only lasts from around 9- midnight or so.

So, I'd say create as much distraction sound as possible. Standing fans, TV, stereo, etc. And act like nothing is wrong or unusual.

Poor Sierra! :kiss: Their lil' ears are so sensitive to that stuff.

Kara


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Well Kara, I spent last years countdown with Sierra in the Bathroom on the floor, flushing the toilet for 15 minutes and the blowdryer on full speed to drown the sound....Our bathroom is the most soundproof roomd due to its location....At the moment I was dead serious, now I can laugh about it, it must have been quite a sight hahaha, toys, chewies, treats on the floor between the sink the toilet and the bathtub hahaha!!!
It actually worked quite well.....as soon as the door would open she'd be really stressed, with the door closed it was managable....

this year we are going to my parents...they will put me in the looney bin if I'd want to go up to the bathroom with Sierra at countdown.......I hope that with having the whole family there, she might just have enough distractions....
I really don't want to go because of Sierra, but my mum will freak if she'd find out why.......last year I came up with a good excuse to stay at home...though my parents and sisters weren't exactly happy with me being a no-show......this year I couldn't find one....
I'll have to give Sierra maybe a higher dosage of the stuff that makes her drowsy.....so maybe she'll sleep through it......
Her heart rate goes bezerk with those loud bombs.....

What are you going to try this year?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

> Well Kara, I spent last years countdown with Sierra in the Bathroom on the floor, flushing the toilet for 15 minutes and the blowdryer on full speed to drown the sound....Our bathroom is the most soundproof roomd due to its location....At the moment I was dead serious, now I can laugh about it, it must have been quite a sight hahaha, toys, chewies, treats on the floor between the sink the toilet and the bathtub hahaha!!!


LOL! I can picture that! If you end up doing it....PLEASE make a video!ound: And put your little funny captions on there too! hehe.



> I'd want to go up to the bathroom with Sierra at countdown.......I hope that with having the whole family there, she might just have enough distractions....
> I really don't want to go because of Sierra, but my mum will freak if she'd find out why.......last year I came up with a good excuse to stay at home...though my parents and sisters weren't exactly happy with me being a no-show......this year I couldn't find one....
> I'll have to give Sierra maybe a higher dosage of the stuff that makes her drowsy.....so maybe she'll sleep through it......
> Her heart rate goes bezerk with those loud bombs.....


Yikes.

Well.....MAYBE that will help her to be around more people and see that nobody else is worried about the unusual loud explosion sounds!?? I think she may have enough distraction there? Will there be any other dogs there? Hopefully...one that isn't bothered by it and Sierra can follow suit, ya know?

I'd be the same way! I just bailed out of my yearly 5 day business trip to Vancouver because of Gucci. I probably could've taken her, Canada is pretty dog-friendly, but I just said not this year, and my husband was like "Why not? The DOG?"! lol Yeah, I'm pretty predictable.



> What are you going to try this year?


Ehh, probably nothing. I haven't really *celebrated* NYE since I was about 21 and used to drink and not get hungover back then! lol, Those days of no-hangovers...LONG gone! I can't even stay awake to watch the ball drop on TV!

We *might* hear some fireworks tonight, I can't remember how much we had last NYE because Gucci wasn't here, just 4th of July (BIG Firework night here in the US) A few years, we'd dress up and go out to dinner, but I think we are laying low this year. Too many drunk drivers and roadblocks out to deal with it.

New Years' Eve brings out all the people that only drink once a year and they puke all over the place. No..thank you! heh.

Kara


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I know how you feel. Bella is so afraid of loud noises, thunderstorms, fireworks etc. I thought about going out this year, but couldn't bare the thought of her shaking, panting and being so afraid without me to comfort her. Good luck getting through until the New Year!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh we have the same problem with Lexi - she is even terrified of the noise from the vacume. When we go out on 4th of July, I leave her in a room with a TV on really loud in hopes that she doesnt hear them. I also run a large box fan sometimes in the room. But like Linda, I try not to go anywhere when I know it is coming cause I feel so sad for her!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

McKenna runs outside to bark every time a firework goes off and will then stick her head back through the doggy door and look at us as if to say, "Hey, you guys gotta see this!" Sedona will come and find us and sit with us and we turn my sound machine up loud (since we don't stay up till midnight). She doesn't get too terrified but she doesn't want to be outside either.
Years ago my little dog Casie was so terrified that she'd pant, cry, run from room to room, try to escape the house, jump into the bathtub etc. I was always afraid she'd hurt herself so the vet prescribed acepromezine for her just to get her through the night (and the 4th of July).


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

While trying to distract her by keeping busy with her.....Eric came up with this....


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Are those the sound-proof headphones that are worn on flight decks and such? That would be interesting to know if something like that would work.

We have a few noise-phobic dogs here, so every 4th of July, New Year's Eve, and expected thunderstorm I make sure I'm home with them. We turn up the stereo, TV, air conditioning or heater fans, anything to mask the noise outside, and we act as though nothing's wrong. A lot of yawning, stretching and ho-hum behavior on our part. Plus I give Rescue Remedy to the ones that need it. It helps to take the edge off their anxiety. Magnum was SO phobic that he would hurt himself, or us, trying to escape the noise. We bought an Anxiety Wrap and used that on him and it really helped. 

I hope Sierra's okay and able to relax even a little. 

Wanda


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

thanks Wendy...
yes they are.....and they do actually work!!!
While she had them on....there were a few loud bangs, and she didn't twitch!!!!!
Unfortunately they are too heavy so even if she wouldn't mind it.....they fall off.... too bad.....
I am giving the rescue remedy, don't see any more relaxed behaviour but I guess it could be worse.....
5 and half more hrs to go.....


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I don't really have any other suggestions other than what has been given, but just wanted to say that I'm sorry that Sierra is so afraid and those pics with the ear mufflers cracked me up! I use those at work sometimes (we have a sonicator there) and they are not only heavy but they make you feel really hot too as they trap air between your ears... at least it's winter so Sierra shouldn't mind them as much - as long as they stay on, of course!


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2007)

Suzanne,

My Hav's seem to be fine around fireworks..It was my Aussies that stressed out (one of them used to squeez behind the T.V..!) I finally broke down and got a mild sedative from my Vet, which worked great as they were able to relax in spite of the noise.

I had tried putting the stereo on, but our fireworks are just blocks away and REALLY loud.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Suzanne, love the ear muff picture...too bad they won't work! I don't have a solution or suggestion except to say I'm sorry she's so miserable. Our Sheltie was fearful of fireworks and thunder. Nothing worked except to keep her close to us. As long as she was by us, she was scared but didn't panic. In her later years she became deaf; the one advantage was she no longer had to bear loud noises!

Hope you make it through these next hours OK!


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

I have several Havanese and on July 4th and New Years Eve will not go anywhere. The neighbors in our court and most of the streets around will set off fireworks until really late. I have a TV that I turn up loud and just spend time with them. I show them the noise doesn't bother me and I am not worried at all about them freaking out so they are much more calm. I spend the time watching a movie or the fireworks on TV and the dogs are very content to just be with me. If they look stressed I don't pamper them to give them more anxiety but act as if nothing is going on. Dogs feed on your anxiety over the whole thing so if you are relaxed and don't make a big thing out of it, watch TV a little louder than usual, and just spend quiet time with them it will make it easier for them. Years ago we had a lab that I left home alone on New Years Eve and she ate her way through the garage door, I thought she would be safe in there, I have never gone out again and she was always fine if we were with her. I like the thought of Rescue Remody or something like it if your dog is uptight about the noise. Good luck with Sierra and maybe by the time next year comes around you will have some good ideas to try so she doesn't have to go through this again.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

my little guy is terrified of fireworks. he's 4 now. i find the best thing to do is just sit next to him, don't pet him ( you are reinforcing the scared behavior) and let him ride it out. i've tried lavendar, kongs, etc. nothing works. we've over come fear of thunder but for some reason fireworks, scare him to death. try not make a big deal out of it, they can sense your behavior and feed of that. good luck, fortunately it' s only one night. a tough one, i can relate but soon to be over.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Hello all and Happy New Year to you all!!!
It's 1:00 am now and we've survived....Sierra was given sedatives and Bach Blossom therapy drops and it was much better than last year!!
I think it was a combination of factors that improved the situation....the above medication and the fact that we were at my parents house, with my sisters doing a relaxed and fun boardgame.....not minding the fireworks....she had quite a bit of distraction...also my parents house seems much more insulated....

She didn't have the runs anymore and moved around on everybodies lap....dozing off now and then....then at 12 she shivered ...tried to move around and wanted to be comforted.....we just let her do what she wanted...and let her sit on our lap, but not pet her.... It was soooo much better than last year!!!
Once we had to go back to the car and drive home, the bangs were so much louder she panicked....and reverted back into last years stressful behaviour...

When we got home I saw the mess that's in front of our house.....I was soooo relieved I didn't stay home....It must have been madness right in front of our house.....Sierra would not have had such an improved experience if we had stayed at home!!!
I didn't want to go to my parents, but I am soooooo extremely glad I did.......things happen for a reason don't they.....

At the moment she's actually relatively relaxed lying on the floor by the couch.....
Sedatives and the Bach Blossom Rescue Remedy are probably still working.....which is fine with me...anything but the stress she had last year....just hope that the youngsters in the street are quicker through their remaining stock of fireworks...

Thank you guys so much for your supporting words!!!
I hope that you have a great countdown and your Hav's have such a much better experience like Sierra had today!!!!!

May the year 2008 bring you all the best, love, luck, hav's and good health!!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Suzanne, I'm glad Sierra weathered it out at your parent's home and it wasn't as bad as you feared. It sounds like you handled it well with a combination of tactics.

It's only 8 PM here. My DH is on 24 hr call so a quiet night here alone. I'll be waiting up nervously until my 2 college age chickies are back safe and sound in our home. We're pretty boring around here, lol! And that's OK with me!

This is a new neighborhood for us so we'll see if we even have fireworks around here. It's raining os that may keep revelers inside. We haven't even had a thunderstorm since Tessa came home so I don't know what her reaction will be.

Happy New Year!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Suzanne, I'm glad to hear things went better for you this year! Ayla gets nervous with the fireworks but in the last couple years she's lost much of her hearing so it may be better this year! We're not allowed personal fireworks here, but my neighbors ALWAYS have illegal stuff and have already started with some tonight. Rufus was barking, but not overly frightened. 
We were invited out to a friends house this evening but I'd prefer a nice boring evening of staying at home to make sure the dogs are alright! :bored:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Suzanne~ I'm so glad things went better for Sierra than you had anticipated. I know exactly how you felt last year. We spent many years dealing w/our very firework frightened Sheltie and "mutt". We lived near the Los Angeles County fairgrounds and every night for 3 weeks, they would have a fireworks show. Boy, was that a difficult time for us all. I think one of the best things that ever happened to us was when they both finally lost their hearing ound: 

BTW~~ Happy 2008!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:whoo: *Wishing everyone a wonderful and safe July 4th.:whoo:
I now a lot of dogs hate loud noises. I thought I would bump this up to help you if your hav hates fireworks .*


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Good Bump Sally, we have a lot of new Hav owners out there.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:bump2:
Hope Everyone has a wonderful and safe July 4th!!!ound:


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks Sally-for the reminder. Frannie & Rommy are both so very scared of fireworks-I am giving both of them Rescue Remedy before the noise even starts-and plan on going to the basement for the night-less able to hear the noise.

Pat


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Good Bump and Reminder to all our Havs!


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

I was hoping to see a post about what people did about Fireworks. Miley is not at all scared of thunderstorms, so I'm guessing she'll be okay. But Copper recently became freaked out by the thunderstorms. So I'm guessing he'll not have a good night. Kenneling them in the basement may be our best option! Although he's not crazy about his kennel either. But I think that will be the lesser of 2 evils.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Leslie said:


> Suzanne~ I'm so glad things went better for Sierra than you had anticipated. I know exactly how you felt last year. We spent many years dealing w/our very firework frightened Sheltie and "mutt". We lived near the Los Angeles County fairgrounds and every night for 3 weeks, they would have a fireworks show. Boy, was that a difficult time for us all. I think one of the best things that ever happened to us was when they both finally lost their hearing ound:
> 
> BTW~~ Happy 2008!!!


I just saw this thread. Leslie how is Tori with fireworks? When we have puppies we take them out in thunderstorms and play with them so that hopefully noise won't bother them. I also drop pans and make loud noises if storms aren't in the forecast. 
When I lived in Ca I used to take my pom to watch the fireworks and she loved them. None of our dogs are afraid of them. With the first one they'll bark but after that it's no big deal but I've had all of them outside playing with loud thunder also. I had to knock that off after they got used to noise because every time the dogs would hear thunder they were at the door wanting to go out and thought it meant play time. There's only so many times I'm willing to freeze my hiney off and go running to a hot shower


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

Sophie likes to watch the city fireworks with us; however, she barks at people on our street who light them off.


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

MacGyver doesn't seem to mind them, but we had a Golden that was terrified. We read in the Tufts newsletter to try melatonin about 1/2 hour before they started, and it helped him. I don't know if this would be ok for little dogs, though.


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

Good bump! I was looking this up today because between the fireworks in the neighborhood this week and the thunderstorms today, Rico is a basket case. He gets under my computer desk, in with all the cables and wires, and likes it! Then he just quivers for the duration.
I found this article, it's long but informative:

*Helping Your Dog Overcome the Fear of Thunder
and other Startling Noises*
It is not uncommon for dogs to be frightened of thunder, firecrackers or other loud sounds. These types of fears
may develop even though your dog has had no traumatic experiences associated with the sound. Many fearrelated
problems can be successfully resolved. However, if left untreated, your dog's fearful behavior will
probably get worse.
The most common behavior problems associated with fear of loud noises are destruction and escaping. When
your dog becomes frightened, she tries to reduce her fear. She may try to escape to a place where the
sounds of thunder or firecrackers are less intense. If, by leaving the yard or going into a certain room or area of
the house, she feels less afraid, then the escape or destructive behavior is reinforced because it successfully
lessens her fear. For some dogs, just the activity or physical exertion associated with one of these behaviors
may be an outlet for their anxiety. Unfortunately, escape and/or destructive behavior can be a problem for
you and could also result in physical injury to your dog.
Things that are present in the environment whenever your dog hears the startling noise can, from her viewpoint,
become associated with the frightening sound. Over a period of time, she may become afraid of other things
in the environment that she associates with the noise that frightens her. For example, dogs that are afraid of
thunder may later become afraid of the wind, dark clouds and flashes of light that often precede the sound of
thunder. Dogs that are afraid of firecrackers may become afraid of the children who have the firecrackers or
may become afraid to go in the backyard, if that is where they usually hear the noise.
*What You Can Do To Help*
*Create A Safe Place:* Try to create a safe place for your dog to go to when she hears the noises that frighten
her. But remember, this must be a safe location from her perspective, not yours. Notice where she goes, or
tries to go, when she is frightened, and if at all possible, give her access to that place. If she is trying to get
inside the house, consider installing a dog door. If she is trying to get under your bed, give her access to your
bedroom. You can also create a "hidey-hole" that is dark, small and shielded from the frightening sound as
much as possible (a fan or radio playing will help block out the sound). Encourage her to go there when you
are home and the thunder or other noise occurs. Feed her in that location and associate other "good things"
happening to her there. She must be able to come and go from this location freely. Confining her in the
"hidey-hole" when she does not want to be there will only cause more problems. The "safe place" approach
may work with some dogs, but not all. Some dogs are motivated to move and be active when frightened and
"hiding out" will not help them feel less fearful.
*Distract Your Dog*: This method works best when your dog is just beginning to get anxious. Encourage her to
engage in any activity that captures her attention and distracts her from behaving fearfully. Start when she
first alerts you to the noise and is not yet showing a lot of fearful behavior, but is only watchful. Immediately try
to interest her in doing something that she really enjoys. Get out the tennis ball and play fetch (in an escapeproof
area) or practice some commands that she knows. Give her a lot of praise and treats for paying
attention to the game or the commands. As the storm or the noise builds, you may not be able to keep her
attention on the activity, but it might delay the start of the fearful behavior for longer and longer each time
you do it. If you cannot keep her attention and she begins acting afraid, stop the process. If you continue,
you may inadvertently reinforce her fearful behavior.
*Behavior Modification:* Behavior modification techniques are often successful in reducing fears and phobias.
The appropriate techniques are called "counter-conditioning" and "desensitization." This means to condition
or teach your dog to respond in non-fearful ways to sounds and other stimuli that previously frightened her. This
must be done very gradually. Begin by exposing her to an intensity level of noise that does not frighten her
and pair it with something pleasant, like a treat or a fun game. Gradually increase the volume as you continue
to offer her something pleasant. Through this process, she will come to associate "good things" with the
previously feared sound.
*Example:*
􀂊􀀃 Make a tape with firecracker noises on it.
􀂊􀀃 Play the tape at such a low volume that your dog does not respond fearfully. While the tape is playing,
feed her dinner, give her a treat or play her favorite game.
􀂊􀀃 In your next session, play the tape a little louder while you feed her or play her favorite game.
􀂊􀀃 Continue increasing the volume through many sessions over a period of several weeks or months. If at any
time while the tape is playing, she displays fearful behavior, STOP. Begin your next session at a lower
volume - one that does not produce anxiety - and proceed more slowly.
If these techniques are not used correctly, they will not be successful and can even make the problem worse.
For some fears, it can be difficult to recreate the fear stimulus. For example, thunder is accompanied by
changes in barometric pressure, lightning and rain, and your dog's fearful response may be to the combination
of these things and not just the thunder. You may need professional assistance to create and implement this
kind of behavior modification program.
*Consult Your Veterinarian:* Medication may be available which can make your dog less anxious for short time
periods. Your veterinarian is the only person who is licensed and qualified to prescribe medication for your dog.
Do not attempt to give your dog any over-the-counter or prescription medication without consulting your
veterinarian. Animals do not respond to drugs the same way people do, and a medication that may be safe
for humans could be fatal to your dog. Drug therapy alone will not reduce fears and phobias permanently,
but in extreme cases, behavior modification and medication used together might be the best approach.
*What Not To Do*
􀂙􀀃*Attempting to reassure your dog when she is afraid may reinforce her fearful behavior.* If you pet, soothe or
give treats to her when she is behaving fearfully, she may interpret this as a reward for her fearful behavior.
Instead, try to behave normally, as if you do not notice her fearfulness.
􀂙􀀃*Putting your dog in a crate to prevent her from being destructive during a thunderstorm is not
recommended.* She will still be afraid when she is in the crate and is likely to injure herself, perhaps even
severely, while attempting to get out of the crate.
􀂙􀀃*Do not punish your dog for being afraid.* Punishment will only make her more fearful.
􀂙􀀃*Do not try to force your dog to experience or be close to the sound that frightens her.* For example, making
her stay close to a group of children who are lighting firecrackers will only make her more afraid, and could
cause her to become aggressive in an attempt to escape from the situation.
􀂙􀀃*Obedience classes will not make your dog less afraid of thunder or other noises, but could help boost her
general confidence.*
These approaches do not work because they do not decrease your dog's fear. Merely trying to prevent her
from escaping or being destructive will not work. If she is still afraid, she will continue to show that fear in
whatever way she can (digging, jumping, climbing, chewing, barking, howling).


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:bump2:Hope it will be a safe and happy 4th of July! :bump2:


----------



## brookeandcolby (Dec 31, 2009)

My moms dog Harley is terrified of everything and he likes to hide when he's scared...he prefers the closet! Does Sierra like a crate?...maybe you can bring that so she can hide in there. Also, Harley tends to think that the noise is coming from inside our house and tries to run away...last big thunderstorm he got out through the fence and ran down the street in the pouring ran!...so make sure the doors are closed and she can't escape!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

I still recommend Thundershirts for those who need a little something extra to calm them(I have been meaning to post about the new designs). Also, cotton in the ears helps as well as loud TV, etc. And hug them close!


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

i think i am going to set up an area in my storage in the basement with pillows, etc. hopefully it will be quiet enough on the 4th and he won't hear the fireworks. o therwise, it's going to be a long night


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I don't know if it would help for fireworks, but you would think it might help... My brother uses "Mutt Muffs" on his dog when they take him flying in their small (loud) private plane.:

www.safeandsoundpets.com


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

oh, i don't know. django freaks out when i put the harness on him. i think i'm going to set up a nice cozy place in our storage in the basement and pray that works.


----------

